
Show HN: Deep learning assisted logo design - Jack000
http://brandmark.io/intro/
======
Jack000
hey guys

you might have seen my previous projects
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13960214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13960214)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409255)

I've basically combined those ideas into a logo design tool. Check it out and
let me know if you have any questions or comments!

~~~
kflynn90
This is really cool! I was impressed with the results. Just curious what you
use for your checkout process, and the subscriptions to your website plan?

~~~
Jack000
just stripe, nothin fancy :]

------
Bondifrench
For logo generations, did you check this project?
[https://emblemmatic.org/markmaker/#](https://emblemmatic.org/markmaker/#)
It's quite well done. Rather than GAN or Deep learning, they use a genetic
algorithm

------
peternicky
Looks cool but the demo does not do anything on iOS.

~~~
Jack000
you mean the preview tab? I'll look into it!

